# Solaris 10 - can't create launcher on desktop



## primal100 (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a file, basically a shell script. I want to put a shortcut on the Desktop which when I double-click it launches. Right now, when I double click it asks if I want to display or run. I want it to run automatically. I tried create launcher but it says i don't have permission to write to desktop even though I am root and can create files and folders there. Thanks for your help!


----------



## primal100 (Mar 22, 2009)

Sorry I meant to post this under "other operating systems" I must have had both forums opened and posted here by accident. Sorry and feel free to move!


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

Could you go with something like this:

```
chroot file name
```
This would allow you to change the to the root users and then allow you to execute it. I do believe. I haven't done much in Solaris, but that is how it works with Fedora.

Cheers!


----------

